# Found a squatter in my woodshed!



## ohlongarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Went out this morning to do a little re-arranging in my 10x12 woodshed,when I saw movement in the back on the rafters,I slammed the door shut and captured the squatter. He wasn't bothered at all seems he's been eating the many red squirrels that routinely trash my woodshed yearly.I took these and let him go,he was back in the shed earlier about 4pm,seems not afraid he's welcome to stay.


----------



## fossil (Oct 24, 2012)

Very cool.  Beautiful owl.  Surprisingly docile.  I'm gonna move this to the Picture forum.  Rick


----------



## loon (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like ya got a great new buddy 

loon


----------



## f3cbboy (Oct 24, 2012)

that is definatley cool.


----------



## punchy (Oct 24, 2012)

very cool, what kind is it?


----------



## save$ (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice and cheaper than a cat!


----------



## milleo (Oct 24, 2012)

Owls are awesome, wish one would move to my property.


----------



## ohlongarm (Oct 24, 2012)

punchy said:


> very cool, what kind is it?


 That's a barred owl great rodent hunters,we've been hearing them nightly since we've lived here but he's only 20 feet from our house his new residence.He's been really putting the hurt on furred critters I found a dozen pellets of his in the top piles of wood,bone dry,full of fur and bones,just went out there a few minutes ago and he flushed out of the shed and headed over the river,the Rocky River and thru the woods,mealtime I guess.


----------



## Nickolai (Oct 24, 2012)

milleo said:


> Owls are awesome, wish one would move to my property.


As do I! They're great to watch and I'd love one to take care of a few red squirrels around here. Destructive little buggers...


----------



## The Beagler (Oct 24, 2012)

Great pictures of the barred owl.  I love to hear their "who cooks for you...who cooks for you all" hoots.  Hear them a lot in the spring during turkey season just before sunrise.  I watch several great horned owls on weekend mornings when I run my hounds.  The young horned owls make some unusual calls.   
Sounds like that old owl has a good home to roost in your shed.  Doesn't have to worry about crows harassing him.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 24, 2012)

This is the time of year we hear them a lot too. Love it out hunting and hearing the owls.


----------



## rottiman (Oct 24, 2012)

Fasinating birds to see in action.  We are lucky to have them in the bush alot around our property.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome buddy ya got there...keep him on guard duty.  Need one for my shed...


----------



## WellSeasoned (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow! I've never seen an animal with purple Eye shine, aside from Vic99's dog


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 24, 2012)

For fun pick up some pet store mice.     She'll be very appreciative, and it's a good show.


----------



## NickDL (Oct 24, 2012)

That's incredible. What a nice pet to have around.


----------



## fossil (Oct 24, 2012)

She's small.  She may be on her first odyssey since fledging this past year.  If so, she's now left her parents who taught her to fly and to hunt, and she's looking for a territory to call home.  I'm guessing here, of course, but I do have some experience with observing, studying, and photographing Barred Owls.  Here's a pic of Harriet:


----------



## save$ (Oct 24, 2012)

The Beagler said:


> Great pictures of the barred owl.  I love to hear their "who cooks for you...who cooks for you all" hoots.  .


I never would have put that together, but you are right on!  We have owls hooting in the evening.  Very peaceful to us.  Not so much for the squirrels.


----------



## fossil (Oct 24, 2012)

Factoid:  Owls' eyes are fixed in their sockets.  OK, barred owl call:


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 24, 2012)

Boy you can really hear the chickadees mobbing that owl in the clip.  Crows too.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, there it is. I have been hearing that call here for thirty years and have never seen one of those barred suckers. I have never laid eyes on an Owl on the place. But hear that call pretty much every night of the week. Hope they don't like to eat little black cats.


----------



## fossil (Oct 24, 2012)

In VA the crows about drove me batty the way they went after "my" owls.  There was mid-air contact more than once.    I found that if I went out and smacked a couple of pieces of 2"x4" together, the owls would stay put and the crows would scatter...for at least a little while.


----------



## fossil (Oct 24, 2012)

They have lots of other calls & noises, but that "Who cooks for you?" is the signature one.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 24, 2012)

I had one 10 feet away from me 2 weeks ago when my buddy was trying to call in turkeys.  I had to struggle to look at him and not move much as the turkeys were starting to walk up toward us.  He was busy checking us out too.

Matt


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 24, 2012)

It took forever for me to find out what that blood curdling scream from foxes was coming from.

I had just dragged Michelle in for the night when I played that Owl clip. She sat up and took notice. Not the right kind of notice. She thinks she is ten feet tall and bullet proof.


----------



## blacktail (Oct 25, 2012)

Cool! Anything that kills rodents is ok in my book.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Oct 25, 2012)

fossil said:


> They have lots of other calls & noises, but that "Who cooks for you?" is the signature one.




I'm only 1000' or so from south fork saline river, and the squirls, chipmunks, mice and rabbits are fairly thick.
When 8 or 10 of those owls start rattling, it can sound like a troop of monkeys.


----------



## timfromohio (Oct 25, 2012)

Awesome pic.  Have him send any relative to my place (also in NEOhio).  The squirrels and chipmunks are forever messing around in my garden.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 25, 2012)

One of the coolest pics a member has posted here . . . very neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 25, 2012)

Holy sh!t. That is awesome ohlongarm! I have never seen one that calm outside of a zoo that handles them daily. Great pic!


----------



## JOHN BOY (Oct 25, 2012)

Thats so cool , i'd wish an owl would take home on our property there neat birds !


----------



## onion (Oct 26, 2012)

Very cool indeed.  I have one that likes to hang out in the trees in the front yard at dusk.  I've left several brush piles around my property for rabbit cover and the owls seem to like the idea .


----------



## ohlongarm (Oct 26, 2012)

ohlongarm said:


> Went out this morning to do a little re-arranging in my 10x12 woodshed,when I saw movement in the back on the rafters,I slammed the door shut and captured the squatter. He wasn't bothered at all seems he's been eating the many red squirrels that routinely trash my woodshed yearly.I took these and let him go,he was back in the shed earlier about 4pm,seems not afraid he's welcome to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Update on Antwan the owl,today Friday morning at 7pm still dark here went out to woodshed to see if he was back ,and he was,had a scraggly piece of furry something he was munching on,didn't know what it was,he started bobbing his head up and down so I left him be. He likes the rearmost rafter ,I'll try to get another picture as soon as possible,I don't want to capture him again for fear he might get spooked and not return.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 29, 2012)

We had a Great Horned Owl near our house a couple of years ago. I was coming home & something "chugged" across the road about 15 feet in the air. My first thought was "that's a flying bulldog!" I figured that it was an owl, but it had a huge head & looked kinda like a redtail hawk in the body. Good ole Google. I took a shot at "Great Horned Owl" & the description that came up was a big head on a hawklike body! Never a camera around when ya need one...


----------



## blades (Oct 29, 2012)

We have a mated pair of Great Horned Owls in residence.  Last year the nest was right outside the neighbors bedroom window. Which was fine until the youngsters started hollering for dinner at all hours.  Right now they are behind my place. 3 of them that I can hear most of the time. Also have an albino grey squirrel ( snow white) sticks out like a sore thumb yet.  Rabbit population is non existent at my place. Also have a long tailed weasel working my wood stacks  only seen it 2 or 3 times. Man they are fast.


----------

